# Who wants to see kitten photos?



## caitlineloise (15 February 2013)

Well your going too! &#128541; 

Meet Jem and Scout, I won't tell you where the names are from cos I want to see if anybody can work it out, nobody has so far! 

They're currently 6 weeks and still with mum, they're the Saturday girl at works kitty's, and she brought them in to work today to get some wormers and weighed-in

So here's Scout 






And Jem





(Not a brill photo as she's a little wriggle puss!)

And together at 5 weeks











Love them both already, Jem's already proving to be quite a little character! &#128516;

Can't wait til they can come home.


----------



## Django Pony (15 February 2013)

Gorgeous kitties! 
Jem and Scout - To Kill A Mockingbird!?


----------



## TrasaM (15 February 2013)

My cat had 5 kittens and once they got mobile keeping them contained in one area was a challenge both for me and mum! Never knew when one was going to come tearing out from under the furniture 
I decided to give the most dominant one away and it turned out he was the prettiest of the litter. But he was such a little thug.
Lovely kittens .. Fun times ahead


----------



## CLM (15 February 2013)

Ah beautiful kittens, I have a lovely fluffy black boy that we got when he was 6 months, so this is just what he would have looked like as a kitten.  

You've obviously been reading my favourite book!


----------



## caitlineloise (15 February 2013)

Thanks very much, and yes!
Finally somebody who gets it Django Pony! Everybody else just looks at me like I'm mad!

Fun times ahead indeed, I think Jem's going to be a little terror!


----------



## caitlineloise (15 February 2013)

It's my favourite book too, when I thought of it I just thought the names where perfect! &#128516;


----------



## WelshDiva (15 February 2013)

They're gorgeous!!x


----------



## caitlineloise (15 February 2013)

Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (15 February 2013)

just georgeous!! Enjoy they are so much fun when they are tiny......


----------



## Evie91 (15 February 2013)

One of my favourite books too  they are super cute


----------



## E13 (15 February 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## caitlineloise (15 February 2013)

Thank you all x


----------



## Dizzydancer (15 February 2013)

Oh they remind me of my kittens we had- so cute but crazy! 
Love the one of them together with arms up! Enjoy!


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (15 February 2013)

awwwwwwww so cute!!!!!!!!! Love black cats


----------

